# Can someone please explain my 21 day ovulation blood test results?



## Raindroplet (Aug 14, 2013)

Even though my periods are irregular, my doctor arranged for me to get my ovulation blood test on day 21 of my cycle. I phoned for my results, and the receptionist said 'yes, you ovulate'. THANKFULLY, I had been on this site previous to my test, so I refused to accept what she said as an answer to be simply accepted, and requested a copy of the results (so I can Google, research and drive myself mad over the numbers for the next god know's how long....) 

*Anyway* - here's what it says.... please decipher where possible, and I want to know _everything_ no matter how good or bad!!

*Filing complete, No actions, Part Read coded, SERUM, Viewed: PG*
*1 Volume of Specimen Collected: N/A
2 Specimen Desc : SERUM
3
4 Endocrine studies
5 (PG) - consistent with ovulating
6 Adequate progesterone, consistent with ovulation
7 Sophy Smith (her no/)
8 Serum LH level 6.9 iu/L
9 Serum FSH level 5.9 iu/L
10 Serum oestradiol level 439 pmol/L
11 Serum progesterone 47.3 nmol/L*

This is page 1 of 2- but there is no page 2 with it. Should there be one? Or is this the standard list you get for the results?

I am obviously over the moon that I ovulate, but I still have a hundred questions. One, for instance, is this- they did the test on day 21. Does this mean I ovulated on day 14?? Or just maybe? Or does this suggest a few days? What? And just because I ovulated on that day this month, will it be the same every month....or what They're never forward in giving answers!! I feel like I'm pestering my doctor's regarding everything I need to know about my own body that they won't just bloody tell me! This doesn't change the fact that I have irregular periods....


----------



## teapot73 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi, the results mean that you most likely ovulated mid-cycle but they don't guarantee that it's the same every month. It does not look like any of the results are missing (page 2 might be just the details and date of the test). Even women with regular cycle don't always ovulate. Your FHS/LH/oestradiol levels are all normal. With irregular cycle sometimes an ultrasound scan of ovaries is arranged to rule out polycystic ovaries syndrome.


----------



## Raindroplet (Aug 14, 2013)

Hmm, they don't really inform you much on what is going on, do they? Thank god I ordered a bumper pack of ov test sticks and a basal thermometer off Amazon- i'll find out for myself when I ovulate! This is the biggest thing that is driving me mad, and doctors never give a straight answer. If they can't- why don't they just say so? It's all like a cryptic crossword in the middle of a labyrinthine maze, blindfolded!! In the dark!!


----------

